
'A grand experiment': how 'shrooms made Denver America's most drug-friendly city - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/may/18/magic-mushrooms-denver-decriminalize-drugs
======
jsbaby608
Legalizing MJ never got rid of the illegal market. I can remember arguing with
so many people here on HN before it was legalized in CA and CO.

Last I heard, the illegal market is booming in california and putting legal
businesses under because they can undercut the prices. Mostly because they
don't have to follow any regulations or pay taxes.

Which also brings up the fact that the state is not getting the tax money it
should.

I feel like proponents want legal drugs with no regulations or taxes...which
will never happen.

~~~
joeblow9999
but there's nothing wrong with pushing for that

